# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  الان مهلت برای ثبت نام در کنکور زبان هست؟

## rezabr1999

سلام. من میخوام تو کنکور زبان هم شرکت کنم الان امکان ویرایش اطلاعات هست یا نه؟

----------


## Matrix M

اگه خیلی واجبه حضوری برو سازمان سنجش شاید کارت رو راه انداختن

----------


## AY$AN

سلام به همگی 
من کنکور تجربی ثبت نام کردم، ولی الآن پشیمونم که چرا زبان رو هم ثبت نام نکردم، هیچ راهی نیست من بتونم کنکور زبان رو هم ثبت نام کنم

----------


## mohammad_tezar

> سلام به همگی 
> من کنکور تجربی ثبت نام کردم، ولی الآن پشیمونم که چرا زبان رو هم ثبت نام نکردم، هیچ راهی نیست من بتونم کنکور زبان رو هم ثبت نام کنم


*​حضوری برید ساختمان سازمان سنجش*

----------


## AY$AN

> *​حضوری برید ساختمان سازمان سنجش*


اونوقت امکانش هست اصلا؟

----------


## Serat

این لینک برید راه های ارتباطی رو نوشته تماس بگیرید ببینید راه حلی چیزی هست یا نه

سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور

----------


## AY$AN

> این لینک برید راه های ارتباطی رو نوشته تماس بگیرید ببینید راه حلی چیزی هست یا نه
> 
> سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور


ممنون
درخواستمو فرستادم براشون، اگرررر جواب بدن!

----------


## AY$AN

من دیشب درخواست دادم، الآن این پاسخ رو به من دادن، بچه ها کسی اینجا میتونه راهنمایی کنه دقیقا باید چی کار کنم؟ ممنون میشم. 
داوطلب گرامي: لازم است درخواست كتبي خود را به همراه تصوير كارت ملي وپرينت تقاضانامه با ذكرموارد ويرايشي همچنين شماره پرونده وكدپيگيري ثبت نام به شماره نمابر 02636182361 ارسال نماييد تا در خصوص درخواست شما تصميم گيري شود

----------


## MaHsa 95

> من دیشب درخواست دادم، الآن این پاسخ رو به من دادن، بچه ها کسی اینجا میتونه راهنمایی کنه دقیقا باید چی کار کنم؟ ممنون میشم. 
> داوطلب گرامي: لازم است درخواست كتبي خود را به همراه تصوير كارت ملي وپرينت تقاضانامه با ذكرموارد ويرايشي همچنين شماره پرونده وكدپيگيري ثبت نام به شماره نمابر 02636182361 ارسال نماييد تا در خصوص درخواست شما تصميم گيري شود


خب متن توضیح داده دیگه، درخواستت رو مبنی بر اینکه میخوای در کنکور زبان هم شرکت کنی با ذکر مشخصاتی که گفته تایپ کن و پرینت بگیر با کپی کارت ملی فکس کن به اون شماره (اگه دستگاهشو نداری ببر کافی نت اونجا برات انجام میدن)

----------


## AY$AN

> خب متن توضیح داده دیگه، درخواستت رو مبنی بر اینکه میخوای در کنکور زبان هم شرکت کنی با ذکر مشخصاتی که گفته تایپ کن و پرینت بگیر با کپی کارت ملی فکس کن به اون شماره (اگه دستگاهشو نداری ببر کافی نت اونجا برات انجام میدن)


خیلی ممنون

----------


## AY$AN

برای متن تقاضا نامه، فقط باید بنویسم میخوام تو کنکور زبان شرکت کنم؟؟ دلیلی چیزی لازم نداره؟
ممکنه احتیاج به مراجعه حضوری باشه؟ من که تهران نیستم نمیتونم حضوری برم

----------


## MaHsa 95

> برای متن تقاضا نامه، فقط باید بنویسم میخوام تو کنکور زبان شرکت کنم؟؟ دلیلی چیزی لازم نداره؟
> ممکنه احتیاج به مراجعه حضوری باشه؟ من که تهران نیستم نمیتونم حضوری برم


نه دلیل که فک نمیکنم فقط بنویس تو کنکور زبان ثبت نام نکردی و الان میخوای که ثبت نام کنی. فک نمیکنم به مراجعه حضوری نیاز باشه ولی میتونی این رو هم آخر نامه بنویسی که تهران نیستی و خواهشا از طریق سیستم پاسخگویی راهنماییت کنن که چیکار کنی برای ثبت نام. یکی دو هفته بعد از اینکه درخواست دادی از سیستم پاسخگویی بپرس که نتیجه چی شده. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## AY$AN

> نه دلیل که فک نمیکنم فقط بنویس تو کنکور زبان ثبت نام نکردی و الان میخوای که ثبت نام کنی. فک نمیکنم به مراجعه حضوری نیاز باشه ولی میتونی این رو هم آخر نامه بنویسی که تهران نیستی و خواهشا از طریق سیستم پاسخگویی راهنماییت کنن که چیکار کنی برای ثبت نام. یکی دو هفته بعد از اینکه درخواست دادی از سیستم پاسخگویی بپرس که نتیجه چی شده. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


خیلی ممنون از راهنماییتون

----------


## Farbod T

> خیلی ممنون از راهنماییتون


سلام‌. منم میخوام کنکور زبان ثبت نام کنم  و نمیتونم حضوری مراجعه کنم. اگه امکانش هست متنی رو که برای تقاضانامه نوشتید اینجا بفرستید‌ ممنون

فرستاده شده از H60-L04ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## AY$AN

> سلام‌. منم میخوام کنکور زبان ثبت نام کنم  و نمیتونم حضوری مراجعه کنم. اگه امکانش هست متنی رو که برای تقاضانامه نوشتید اینجا بفرستید‌ ممنون
> 
> فرستاده شده از H60-L04ِ من با Tapatalk


سلام 
منم نمیدونستم دقیقا چی باید بنویسم!! فقط نوشتم که من درخواست شرکت در کنکور زبان 97 رو دارم لطفا با درخواست من موافقت کنید، آخرشم شماره ملی و شماره پرونده و کد پیگیری ثبت نامم رو نوشتم

----------


## Farbod T

> سلام 
> منم نمیدونستم دقیقا چی باید بنویسم!! فقط نوشتم که من درخواست شرکت در کنکور زبان 97 رو دارم لطفا با درخواست من موافقت کنید، آخرشم شماره ملی و شماره پرونده و کد پیگیری ثبت نامم رو نوشتم


ممنون لطف کردید [emoji120]

----------

